
More drugmakers hike U.S. prices as new year begins - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-healthcare-drugpricing/more-drugmakers-hike-u-s-prices-as-new-year-begins-idUSKBN1Z01X9
======
deogeo
Good thing all those _free trade_ agreements let US consumers import cheaper
drugs from abroad. Just like corporations can take advantage of cheaper labor,
consumers can take advantage of cheaper goods. It would hardly be fair
otherwise..

